# Trondheimsleia Mitta April 2022



## N00blikE05 (30. Mai 2021)

Hallo Leute, 

nachdem ich heute per Zufall gesehen habe, dass unsere LIeblingsangelhütte im April also 7-14.4.22 noch frei ist,wollte ich gerne buchen. Habt ihr Erfahrungen wie die Fängigkeit der Fische Mitte April im Fjord dort ist? War bisher eher Spätsommer oder Herbst dort also bei Hestvika/Hitra. Ich befürchte, dass das Wasser noch zu kalt ist und die großen Schwärme eher weiter draußen sind und nicht im Fjord bzw. am Eingang.

Ich danke im voraus!

Petri Heil


----------



## Ladi74 (31. Mai 2021)

Hallo,
ich bin um diese Zeit immer auf Smöla, also nicht sooo weit weg.
Wir treiben uns dort fast nur in den Schären rum bis Max 50m.
Auf der Leia geht eigentlich nix. Ein paar Ausflüge auf die Leia haben wir testweise gemacht. 
Ist aber wie Lotto spielen. Kommt ein Heringsschwarm, klingelts richtig, auf Gufi. Der Spuk ist dann auch sehr schnell vorbei.
Köfi- Beschaffung ist schwierig. Wir hatten schon Leute mit, die haben gefrorene Heringe aus D mitgebracht und sind auf Seeteufel ziemlich erfolgreich gewesen.
Leng und Co. sind kurz vor bzw mitten in der Laichzeit. Was nicht heisst, dass trotzdem Fänge möglich sind.

Kurz gesagt, Frühjahr ist Dorschzeit.

Wenn man Glück hat, ist die Dorschlaichzeit fast vorbei und die Kerle haben sich richtig mit Hering vollgefressen und schon wieder Fleisch angesetzt.
Wir hatten 2019 ein paar richtige "Ochsen" dabei.

Also Versuch macht klug!


----------



## N00blikE05 (16. Juni 2021)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> schaffung ist schwierig. Wir hatten schon Leute mit, die haben gefrorene Heringe aus D mitgebracht und sind auf Seeteufel ziemlich erfolgreich gewesen.
> Leng und Co. sind kurz vor bzw mitten in der Laichzeit. Was nicht heisst, dass trotzdem Fänge möglich sind.



Ich danke dir für deine ausführliche Antwort. Wir konnten jetzt doch noch einen Monat später buchen, weil jemand anders abgesagt hat. Bin gespannt. Gerade Thema Seeteufel gezielt mit Hering sehr interessant. Wir hatten das letzte Mal 2 Gefangen aber auf Pilker und eher zufällig


----------



## Mefospezialist (13. Juli 2021)

Ist die beste Zeit für Heilbutt im flachen.
Würde Sorleksa anfahren und wenn Ihr ein gutes Boot habt sogar Ausflüge nach Storfosna machen. Dort in Tiefen zwischen 5 und 20 Metern mir Gummifischen angeln. Hier langen Gummis von bis zu 15cm und Köpfe zwischen 50 und 150 Gramm, je nach Drift. Die Lappen Gufis von 20cm+ braucht man im Prinzip nicht, wenn man auf Heilbutt angelt.

So weit auswerfen wie möglich und dann gaaaanz langsam einleiern bis zum Boot. Polbrille nicht vergessen, die Butte folgen dem Köder oft bis zum Boot.


----------

